# Getting Italian residency - pre Brexit



## Filo71 (Jul 6, 2020)

Hi everyone- would be grateful for some advice. Me and my husband are wanting to relocate to Italy and use our last option of gaining Italian residency. We have income / secure job from a US company, do don’t need jobs to relocate. Our plan is to buy in Italy next year and we are coming over in Sep to start looking. We are planning to stay 3months on this visit.
My question is would we still be able to apply for Italian residency this year given the over 3 month stay? We will keep returning next year until we can buy and complete on our property purchase. 
Thanks for your help in helping us understand if gaining residency might still be possible.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

You need somewhere to live to apply for residency, if renting the landlord would hve to agree to you using it for residency purposes, many won't. Residency is at local level (comuni/council), if you buy outside of there, you need to move residency, not major, but it's not like the UK. Note, above apart, you can apply for residency as soon as you get there, you don't have to wait 3 months.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If by US company you mean remote working I'm not sure that will be okay.

You would need a job contract or enough cash in the bank even if you had EU citizenship. If you don't you might end up needing a visa.


----------



## citysleuth (Nov 3, 2008)

*Getting Residency - Pre-Brexit*

Hi, I would like to ask an additional question on the back of this thread please.

I already jointly own a property in Italy with my wife which we have held for 13 years there. I I don't currently have residency as it's only been used for holidays, but with the bricks at deadline looming I wish to apply for residency.

Assuming I go and live there in the next month or so and immediately apply for residency with the local municipio, am I still able to leave the country whilst awaiting residency approval, or do I have to remain in the country a set period of time?

Advice welcome.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You should ask your town. Some towns just check for your name on the mailbox. Others the police visit they actually chat with you.


----------

